# livery at Hartpury College?



## akaJELLYBEANx (30 January 2019)

Hello! I am off to Hartpury College in September and am hoping to take my horse with me. Has anyone got any information or advice on the on campus livery or local yards? I won't be taking a car so other livery yards that are too far out/not accessible by public transport are out of the question. I'm mostly looking for the information on the financial side of things- how much is livery at Hartpury College? I've read that farriers are more expensive in that area too, any average estimates would be appreciated too! Thank you in advance


----------



## Hormonal Filly (8 February 2019)

Thats not a million miles away for me. Farriers depend on who you use, for a full set between Â£65-Â£75 can't see it being hugely different from us. 

Have a look on the forum at old posts, quite a few related to yours.Found a few interesting web pages searching the interest. 

https://www.hartpury.ac.uk/university/facilities/equine/livery/

https://www.herefordequestrian.co.uk/directory/livery-yards/livery-gloucestershire/


----------



## Orchard14 (8 February 2019)

I was offered a place at Hartpury to start in 2013 so I imagine a lot of what I say will be out of date but I planned to take the horses with me so I asked a lot about livery - more than I did with the course or my own accommodation obviously. The onsite livery was a no-no for me partly because I think it ended up being around Â£65pw and for two horses it was out of my price range at the time.  They also wanted to use them in the school for other students which I wasn't keen on. But mostly it was because the livery is term time only i.e. horses can't stay there all year round and having to move my horses all the time for holidays every 6 weeks or so seemed a bit unfair on them and impractical for me because I'd have to find some temporary livery to keep them back home - imagine it's easier if you have your own land. So I started researching livery yards nearby because like you I planned not to take a car. That ended up being more difficult than I imagined as the closest yards which were actually accessible were ALWAYS full and had mile long wait lists. I couldn't see there being spaces coming up before September and I don't have a horsey family so leaving them at home wasn't an option. I point blank refused to sell one or both of them to make it cheaper or easier.
I decided to do a non-equine related degree in the end thank goodness because now I have a job which allows me to actually afford them (ish ).
I hope you have a better experience and it works out for you! Best bet is to just go in and speak to the yard manager on an open day like I did.


----------



## SEL (9 February 2019)

Make sure you understand turnout options. The student I know who went a couple of years ago struggled with the lack of turn out.


----------



## {97702} (11 February 2019)

As someone who lives locally, the lack of turnout at Hartpury is notorious - some horses cope, a lot do not.  Local livery yards within walking/cycling distance will be booked out months ahead!  Try the Facebook page Gloucestershire Horse Riders to find a livery yard


----------

